# Mini Oval And Road Racing



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

Classic Rc Raceways 1994 E Waterloo Rd Akron,oh.

Mini Rc Racing For All Mini Rc Vehicles

Oval On Saturdays Doors Open At 11 Racing At 5.

Onroad Sundays Doors Open At 11 Racing At 2.

Practice--Road Coarse,Thursday's 4-8
Oval ,Friday's 4-8


With Control Practice On Race Days


----------



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

*1/18 Rules*

18t,b,r-Box stock and OPEN CLASS.

LOSI MINI LATE MODEL AND SLIDER -- BOX STOCK EXCEPT 1400 BATTERY AND SHOCK OILS.:thumbsup:


----------



## sleb (Nov 17, 2008)

I just picked up a slider after returning to RC cars. I see that you and Freddies are running the oval on different days, which is great. I was wondering how much for the race day and for practice days. Thanks
Steve


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Classic Raceway said:


> Classic Rc Raceways 1994 E Waterloo Rd Akron,oh.
> 
> Mini Rc Racing For All Mini Rc Vehicles
> 
> ...


track looks awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Practice is 10.00 for 18th scale and 15.00 for the 10th.


----------



## ovaler (Aug 31, 2006)

*Getting Back Into It*

What Days Are Practice Ive Been Out Of It For A Few Yrs I Just Bought A Losi Mini Late Model And Looking Race All I Can.
See You Saturday For My First Race In 3 Yrs.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Friday's for oval thursday for roadcourse


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

TRYING TO GET SOME BRPers TO SHOW UP THIS SUNDAY...WILL THERE BE RACING???


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to go sunday David.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sunday road racing?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Micro_Racer said:


> Sunday road racing?


YES..PRACTICE FOR THE 7TH....WILL THE TRACK BE OPEN ON THE 30TH????
PLEASE POST AN ANSWER.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe better call them


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*YES WE WILL ALL BE THERE ON THE 30TH:thumbsup:*


DAVON said:


> YES..PRACTICE FOR THE 7TH....WILL THE TRACK BE OPEN ON THE 30TH????
> PLEASE POST AN ANSWER.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would then assume the next points race on Dec 7th is good to go also :thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on here guy's, Iv'e been working late down at the shop getting the back wall up,insulated, and drywalled before this weekend. Yes, the track will be open all weekend.Fri and Sat. is the oval and Sun is the road course. The doors will open at 10 on Sun. and racing will start at 2.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS STEVE:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Raceway (Nov 17, 2008)

We Have Been Setting Up The Jumps On Sunday Also If You Would Like Some Indoor Offroad.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Steve!


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Natalie.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving Dave and to everyone else as well. Hope you all have a great Holiday Season.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Is the track open this Thursday for road racing practice?

I'd like to bring my BRP and RC18 down and turn some laps.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Andy, but the track wont be open this week. I am starting to finish the drywall on the track so the air brush guy can come in and do all the cool cars and senes on the walls. This place is really going to look great when we are finished.


----------



## mgood (Aug 19, 2008)

does that mean no racing sat?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

we will be open Sat. and Sun. for racing just not practice thru week. I want to get the drywall finished so we can paint.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Steve ygpm:wave:
Jeff


----------

